
Ask HN: Where can I find good writing not about programming? - thumbsup
All of the RSS feeds I subscribe to are about programming. I&#x27;d like to read other kinds of nonfiction on the internet but I&#x27;m not sure where to start. I&#x27;d prefer bloggers to publications (e.g. Slate Star Codex to The New York Review of Books), but am open to anything.
======
PaulHoule
I like

[https://mattstoller.substack.com/](https://mattstoller.substack.com/)

Overall it seems like substack really is what Medium pretends to be.

------
nbrempel
I like Nautilus. It’s a magazine not a blog.

[http://nautil.us/rss/all](http://nautil.us/rss/all)

